# G-Shock Mudmaster vs Garmin Fenix Series



## Jeeper78 (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi all, I am looking for a weekend outdoorsy watch. I am trying to decide between the Garmin Fenix 5X or the Mudmaster. I ride ATV's, 4x4, hike, camp, fish, walk and would like to get into Mt. Biking. I am not much of a runner. The Mudmaster would be fine for what i want, just not sure if the additional features of the 5X like GPS maps, HRM, notifications, custom apps, would be a deal breaker for the Mudmaster. I really like both, and I can see advantages of either one. My main concern is how would the Fenix hold up? Especially with sand, dust, dirt, and vibration? Are there any Fenix 3 and Mudmaster owners here that would be able give some insights?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

If you want to hear from Mudmaster owners, I suggest you pose the question in the g-shock sub-forum over on f17. PLENTY of Mudmaster owners there!

I am one of them, I own 4 Mudmasters, but mine have not seen any hard use. However, I know from the forum that some owners have subjected their MMs to hard use, with no ill effects. The watch gives the impression that it is built like a tank, and I think it will easily handle any of the activities you mentioned. Like all g-shocks, it is 200m water resistant, and it is also mud and vibration resistant. I believe Casio has placed a lot of Alpha Gel around the module to help absorb shock and vibration. It's a great watch IMO!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

For the sports you do, get the G-Shock, any G-Shock you like.

No watch is as robust as a G-Shock.


----------



## cman1120 (Feb 23, 2017)

G-Shock fan here too. I do not have a MM yet but I do have the Rangeman, and I would not hesitate to buy pretty much anything G-Shock. 

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Jeeper78 said:


> Hi all, I am looking for a weekend outdoorsy watch. I am trying to decide between the Garmin Fenix 5X or the Mudmaster. I ride ATV's, 4x4, hike, camp, fish, walk and would like to get into Mt. Biking. I am not much of a runner. The Mudmaster would be fine for what i want, just not sure if the additional features of the 5X like GPS maps, HRM, notifications, custom apps, would be a deal breaker for the Mudmaster. I really like both, and I can see advantages of either one. My main concern is how would the Fenix hold up? Especially with sand, dust, dirt, and vibration? Are there any Fenix 3 and Mudmaster owners here that would be able give some insights?


I don't see the dilemma.

If, as you say, you think the Mudmaster would be fine for what you want, and you don't want the added features of the fenix 5, then buy the Mudmaster and don't look back.

I have used my fenix 3 and tactix Bravo watches on some pretty rough mountain bike rides in the desert and they never had a problem. After all, these watches are designed to be used in triathlons, ironman, all kinds of sports. I have never heard a complaint about durability of any fenix series watch - other than those few who hate it that their watch got scratched when they fell onto rocks ... So, durability should not be a concern in your decision.

I have worn nothing but Garmin fenix series watches since I purchased my first fenix in September 2012. The added features and field performance put any Casio ABC watch to shame.

HTH


----------



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> If you want to hear from Mudmaster owners, I suggest you pose the question in the g-shock sub-forum over on f17. PLENTY of Mudmaster owners there!
> 
> I am one of them, I own 4 Mudmasters, but mine have not seen any hard use. However, I know from the forum that some owners have subjected their MMs to hard use, with no ill effects. The watch gives the impression that it is built like a tank, and I think it will easily handle any of the activities you mentioned. Like all g-shocks, it is 200m water resistant, and it is also mud and vibration resistant. I believe Casio has placed a lot of Alpha Gel around the module to help absorb shock and vibration. It's a great watch IMO!


What is this "F17" i've heard so much about?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Pesti13nce said:


> What is this "F17" i've heard so much about?


The G-Shock forum.

Casio G-Shock


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Pesti13nce said:


> What is this "F17" i've heard so much about?


https://www.watchuseek.com/*f17/*


----------



## Rico Kay (Aug 23, 2009)

I gotta agree with Gaijin - I wore Suuntos for over 10 years and I was very happy with them, even up to and including my Ambit 3 Sport HR. All of those Suuntos were as tough (well, ALMOST as tough as a G Shock) until I got my hands on a Tactix Bravo. The stuff this watch can do blows the Suunto away and it has been very reliable under fairly rough conditions thus far. I haven't had the chance to take it on tour yet, but so far this thing is fantastic and the battery life is great for a GPS watch. 

My feeling? If you intend to beat the crap out of your watch, get a Rangeman.... if you're going to be involved in sports where your watch will take some bangs and bumps but you're not planning on destroying your watch, go with the Fenix 5X...... I'm still wondering if I should get one!


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

Rico Kay said:


> I gotta agree with Gaijin - I wore Suuntos for over 10 years and I was very happy with them, even up to and including my Ambit 3 Sport HR. All of those Suuntos were as tough (well, ALMOST as tough as a G Shock) until I got my hands on a Tactix Bravo. The stuff this watch can do blows the Suunto away and it has been very reliable under fairly rough conditions thus far. I haven't had the chance to take it on tour yet, but so far this thing is fantastic and the battery life is great for a GPS watch.


What sort of battery life are you seeing? Need to manage at least a week of tracking movements during the or has no real use to me I think.


----------



## Rico Kay (Aug 23, 2009)

Are you talking about a week with GPS being used every day? If so, then you'll be hard pressed to find a watch that can go in GPS mode for a week at a time. If you need to use the GPS mode for a week or at least to check your location, it's just a matter of having a little external battery to charge it up if it gets low. You can get at least 5 days using GPS enabled apps.... not all day mind you, but to do nav checks each day, a few times a day, the Tactix Bravo will last you at least a week. From what i gather, the Fenix 5x will last even longer. 

I used a Suunto X10 for years during my time in Afghanistan.... it was great but it took forever to acquire satellites compared to my current watches. That said, I had the roughly the same battery life from it that I do from my Ambit 3 or my Tactix Bravo. But the Garmin can do so much more than either Suunto can, and make no mistake, I was a Suunto dyed in the wool guy....not any more.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Diggs84 said:


> What sort of battery life are you seeing? Need to manage at least a week of tracking movements during the or has no real use to me I think.


Here are the battery life specs under different use conditions:










And here's a test I ran to see if I could realize a full 6 weeks in watch mode (I didn't make a full 6 weeks, but pretty close):










Not sure what kind of "tracking" you are talking about, but charging once a day for a few minutes with a small portable charger is enough to go for weeks - indefinitely if you use a portable solar charger.

Can you be more specific about your requirements?

HTH


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

I do one to two week backpacking trips in the mountains. I've been using a GPS app on my iPhone. But I'd really like a watch that has at least some of that functionality. 

Especially with the limited life of iPhone. Especially as iPhone gets old, it loses charge fast even when on airplane mode since no signal. And it's we'll known issues dealing with cold. Though the cold isn't a huge factor since at night I can keep it in my bag. Also iPhone much more fragile in general than watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggs84 (Sep 20, 2016)

gaijin said:


> Here are the battery life specs under different use conditions:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are two steep drops in your battery life on this 6 week chart that are likely the reason you couldn't make it to 6 weeks. Any insight as to what caused the increase battery usage on those days?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Diggs84 said:


> There are two steep drops in your battery life on this 6 week chart that are likely the reason you couldn't make it to 6 weeks. Any insight as to what caused the increase battery usage on those days?


Probably some background housekeeping routine, but I have no idea what.

HTH


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Diggs84 said:


> I do one to two week backpacking trips in the mountains. I've been using a GPS app on my iPhone. But I'd really like a watch that has at least some of that functionality.
> 
> Especially with the limited life of iPhone. Especially as iPhone gets old, it loses charge fast even when on airplane mode since no signal. And it's we'll known issues dealing with cold. Though the cold isn't a huge factor since at night I can keep it in my bag. Also iPhone much more fragile in general than watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Garmin fenix 3 will give you all the functionality of the iPhone minus the maps, plus it gives you graphic Elevation and Barometer data histories among other features. You'll also be able to break down daily hikes into separate Activities for review later on the web-based Garmin Connect site - that's where you'll be able to analyze total distance, elevation gain/loss, pace, and your track overlaid on a map.

HTH


----------



## theotherphil (Nov 2, 2009)

I've had the Fenix, Fenix 2, Tactix, Fenix 3 and now the Fenix 5X. I also have a Rangeman and Mudman. From the Fenix 3 onwards, I have never worn another watch. It does everything that the Rangeman does and more. I can dress it up with a metal bracelet and change the display to analogue and it's an instant dress watch. Notifications are extremely useful, ABC+GPS functions blow away anything that Casio have and the routable maps on the 5X take it to a whole other level. There is options in the Fenix line for Sapphire crystals (standard on the 5X) and the watch is a combination of steel and GRP. You'll have to be trying really hard to damage it. My Fenix 3 Sapphire has been on my wrist for the last 2 years and it has a minor scuff mark on the bezel and that's it. Not bad considering my work environment.


----------



## NriQ10 (Apr 4, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> *For the sports you do, get the G-Shock*, any G-Shock you like.
> 
> No watch is as robust as a G-Shock.


I think the same thing.
For me there is no comparison between both watches, but for what you're going to use, the G watch is a good choice.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

I will not buy another abc watch that doesn't have GPS. Currently have the Fenix 3. Once you use GPS you will wonder how you got by without it. The Fenix will do what you want it to do.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Casseikosio (Jun 15, 2017)

randb said:


> I will not buy another abc watch that doesn't have GPS. Currently have the Fenix 3. Once you use GPS you will wonder how you got by without it. The Fenix will do what you want it to do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


What do you use the GPS function mainly for? I never had any GPS watch like Garmin/Suunto before, the GPS that I use is for synchronizing time (yea, I can't life without it, my life will be over if my wristwatch is 1 second faster/slower)


----------



## bobbuilder621 (Dec 29, 2009)

Sometimes its nice to know where you are and how to get back "home" when you are in an unfamiliar place. 

Not having owned any of the models mentioned here, I've used my old GPS type watch to get back to my car when hiking a trail and weather turns bad, see how far away I am if I "break brush" and do a straight line back instead of following a long curving trail.

Mountain biking a new trail and need to see how far we went/track it on Google Maps later once we get home.

You can do most of this on your cell phone, but having a separate GPS device on you at all times is nice.


----------

